# Avatars missing?



## YuengLinger (Jun 6, 2015)

First my avatar went missing, now I see others too. PC and android devices.


----------



## Ryan708 (Jun 7, 2015)

My avatar and others are missing. Also a lot of pictures and links haven't been working for the last couple days. I have tried on multiple devices and browsers. Curious when this will get fixed?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 7, 2015)

Drop a note to CR Guy or HD Sam. These things always happen on weekends


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 7, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> These things always happen on weekends


*LOL*


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 7, 2015)

on it...


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 7, 2015)

Fixed and the issue won't happen again in the future either.


----------



## lion rock (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks, CR.
Never make that kind of promise when it comes to computers/softwares.
There were funny things on the very top of the forum pages for a while, too, on my iPad. But then, they disappeared.
Thanks for attending to it.
-r


----------



## FTb-n (Sep 6, 2015)

Avatars are missing again. Do we need to upload them again?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 6, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> Avatars are missing again. Do we need to upload them again?



I expect that its the result of a recent change in the forum. Drop a note to CR guy. I don't use one, so its not a issue for me, but many do use them.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 6, 2015)

I dropped a note to CR Guy and he replied that Sam had fixed it. Avatars now show for me.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 6, 2015)

Hahaha, once more we get what we wanted!
-r


----------



## FTb-n (Sep 7, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I dropped a note to CR Guy and he replied that Sam had fixed it. Avatars now show for me.


Thanks!!


----------

